# Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch



## co.co (1. Okt. 2012)

Hallo, ich habe auch nun ein Loch ins Garten graben lassen 
Nun ist das fast so weit das ich Vlies und Teichfolie verlegen möchte bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Grube so in Ordnung ist. Ich habe ca. 3,5 x 4m gemessen. Würde da eine 6x7m Teichfolie reichen?  Aktuelle Tiefe 1m. Möchte aber auf 110 noch ausgraben. 
Was meint Ihr, kann ich das so wie es jetzt ist lassen? Das Metallband wird noch weggeflext.
Gruß
Coco


----------



## Patrick K (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hallo Coco

erstmal Willkommen bei den Beitragschreibern

zu deinem Loch im Garten ,was möchstest du für einen Teich haben, Natur ohne Fische , Natur mit Fische , Natur mit Koibesatz  nur Koiteich ???

Optimale Tiefe, Profil und Filterung hängt stark von der Teichart ab 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## tomsteich (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hallo Coco,

da gebe ich Patrick schon mal recht.

Wenn Du genau wissen willst, ob z.B. die 6x7 Meter reichen, solltest Du selbst messen. So aus der Ferne ist das schwierig, da dies auch stark von der Form Deiner Terrassen und dem Gefälle der Wände abhängt. Im optimalen Fall hast Du dann zu viel gekauft....

Nimm eine Schnur, welche Du mittig sehr locker(!!!) quer durch die Grube legst. So misst Du die benötigte Länge. Auf beiden Seiten solltest Du aber sicherheitshalber etwa 50-60 Zentimeter zugeben.

Mit einer weiteren Schnur misst Du jetzt an mehreren Punkten (gesucht ist die breiteste Stelle) die benötigte Breite (+ dem Sicherheitspolster). Sehr wichtig dabei ist ein stets rechter Winkel zu der Schnur, welche längs durch die Grube liegt.

Falls die einzelnen Werte in der Breite stark differieren, d.h. Du eine sehr unförmige Teichform gegraben hast, kannst Du Dir auch eine Folie maßanfertigen lassen. Der Preisaufschlag von etwa 1 Euro pro qm wird durch die Einsparung des Verschnitts meist mehr als wett gemacht. Bei Deiner aktuellen Teichgrösse macht das aber wahrscheinlich keinen großen Sinn. Aber vielleicht buddelst Du ja noch weiter.....?

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## co.co (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hallo, es sollte ein Naturteich mit ein paar evtl. Goldfischen oder was Einheimisches werden. Keine Kois. Dafür wäre das Teichlein auch zu klein glaube ich.
Habe mittels Stromkabel bereits gemessen und sieht so aus als würden 6 Meter knapp reichen. Wir wollten vom Dehner Teichfolie holen 1mm dick in 8 Meter breit, aber sie haben nur in 6 Meter breit. Da das Wetter nicht wirklich besser wird, würde ich jetzt Gas geben bevor der Regen nicht das ganze Loch einschlemmt. Ansonste  wüsste ich auch nicht wo ich die Folie kaufen soll. 
Sind die Wände nicht zu steil? Reicht der Rand als Sumpfzone?


----------



## Kolja (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hallo co.co,

herzlich Willkommen.

Wie breit ist denn deine Sumpfzone? Welche Tiefen haben die anderen Zonen? Was ist das auf dem ersten Foto für ein Buckel von der Wand über dem Teichboden? Den würde ich noch weggraben.

Wichtig ist bei den einzelnen Stufen, dass sie etwas nach außen abfallen, so dass das Substrat darauf liegen bleiben kann. Ungefähr so:

 

Ich würde mich jetzt nicht auf das Maß eines Herstellers festlegen, sondern alles in Ruhe fertigstellen, messen und dann bestellen. Anbieter gibt es doch genug.

Edit : Hier findest du einen Beitrag zum Teichprofil.


----------



## Patrick K (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hallo Coco
Ich würde die Wände noch steiler machen 
1 auf der schräge bleibt sowie so kein Substrat liegen
2 steile Wände schaffen Volumen
3 Gehe runter bis 1,3m
4 die untere Stufe würde ich noch entfernen,dort wächst eh kaum was und du hättest mehr Volumen
Ich habe hier mal eine Skizze wie ich die Wände bzw. die Terassen gestallten würde ,so das kein Substrat runter rutscht
 
Den Bodenablauf muss man nicht machen, aber es hätte schon Vorteile.
@ Tomsteich as mit der Schnur klappt  am besten (50cm je schnurseite nicht vergessen)
Gruss Patrick


----------



## co.co (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
erstmal ein fettes Dankeschön für eure zügigen Antworten. Ich bin total begeistert.
@ Patrick deine Skizze hilft mir echt weiter. Ich hatte zweifel wegen den steilen Wänden. Die Treppen sind da ca. 12cm tief ( auf der einen Seite) . Ob da was drauf bleibt??
Für die nächsten Tage wurde Regen angesagt, also überlege ich mit einer dünnen Folie ( Abdeckfolie Malerbedarf) die gute Grube abzudecken, da sonst das Wasser die Treppen wieder wegspült. War letzte Woche eben der Fall.
Tja, Bodenablauf wäre eine feine Sache aber die Folie durchzubohren ... weiß nicht. Wenn ich das nicht sauber kleben kann dann hab ich ein Problem. Habe gelesen, dass es nicht ganz trivial sein soll.
Ich werde diese Tage das Loch ausbessern und sende dann Fotos.
Oh und Teichfolie muss ich auch noch bestellen. Ich glaube ich werde 8x8m bestellen bei Teichbedarf24, damit sollte ich auf die sichere Seite sein. Und angeblich liefern sie in 2-3 Tage. Drunter noch 500er Vlies müsste reichen.
Den Teichrand habe ich mir überlegt zu fixieren in dem ich 9er rechteckige Granit Steine auf der Folie mit Mörtel fixiere. Dann noch Kies und schon wäre die Sumpfzone errichtet


----------



## Michael der 2. (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hi

Da du noch nicht wirklich weit bis, würde ich für dieses Jahr keine  Folie mehr kaufen. Bedenke, dass du auch noch Pflanzen bekommen musst und diese auch Zeit zum anwachsen benötigen.
Deine fragen und Komentare lassen mich auf zu wenig eingeholte Informationen schließen. Ist nicht böse gemeit aber du solltest nichts überstürzen und grobe Fehler machen, nur weil du nächstes Jahr zwei Schubkarren weniger ausschippen möchtest.
Lies dir die Fachbeiträge im Forum alles mal in Ruhe durch und versteh, was man warum macht (Kieselsteine zb, Saugsperre und dein geplanter uferbereich). Wenn du Folie am Rand übrig hast kannst du auch noch ne Feuchtzone als Ufer anlegen. Und die Flachwasserzone erweitern. Hab ich auch so gemacht und dadurch maximale Ausnutzung der Folie erreicht. Außgenommen sind die Ecken, etwas Rundlich muss es schon werden.

Mein Rat besser die Folie und Co auf nächstes Jahr verschieben, als jetzt schnell noch Wasser im Loch zu bekommen.

Grüße Michael

PS: STell doch mal ein Teichprofil ein mit Skizze usw


----------



## Zacky (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hallo co.co

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverückten...dieser Virus packt irgendwann Jeden...

Wie schon alle anderen ja geschrieben haben, solltest du jetzt nichts mehr überstürzen und Dich noch einmal mit der Materie intensiver beschäftigen. Einige grundlegenden Ratschläge hast du ja schon bekommen und in deiner Planung berücksichtigt, aber es geht noch viel, viel, viel weiter...und es gibt noch so vieles was bedacht werden muss.

Wie sieht es denn mit der Technikplanung für den Teich aus? Auch wenn er nicht so groß wird und der Fischbesatz gering bleiben könnte. Technik ist das A & O bei der Teichpflege und Gesundheit für die Bewohner. Was schwebt Dir da vor? Wie und wo, willst du Einläufe und Abläufe machen? Pumpe im Teich oder über Halbschwerkraft oder mit Vollschwerkraft arbeiten? Die Pflanzzone wird letztendlich wie groß? 

Deine Planung zur Pflanzzone würde ich anders herum machen und die Granitsteine auf die Innenseite mauern und dann den Kies oder sonstiges Substrat zwischen Granit und Uferkante einbringen. Das Substrat / Kies würde sonst wohl eher runter rutschen. So wie eben beschrieben, habe ich meine Pflanzzone auch gemacht und der Kies bleibt da wo er ist. Siehst du auch in meinem Bauthread ganz gut. Auch musst du für den Granit dann Trasszement verwenden und keinen reinen Beton. Den Trasszement auch gut 1 Woche aushärten lassen. Die Uferkante kannst du später auch mit Ufermatten kaschieren und die Folie so vor UV-Strahlung und sonstigen Schadensmöglichekiten schützen. 

Wenn dein Becken in der Grundform fertig modelliert ist und es für Folie & Co zu spät werden würde, überlege doch mal, ob du die Sandwände mit Beton "verputzt". So sollten sie im Winter und bei Regen auch nicht einstürzen. Auch hast du dann einen sauberen Untergrund, wenn du im nächsten Frühjahr die Folie verlegst.

Es gibt noch einige Kleinigkeiten die man beachten sollte, damit man nicht gleich wieder umbauen muss oder mit einiges an Mehraufwand, alles wieder verbessern müsste. Denk drüber nach...denn jetzt und hier kannst du alle Infos zusammen bekommen, damit später auch lange glücklich bleibst.


----------



## co.co (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hi, 
oje da geht mir auch der Rest an Wind aus den Segeln 
Also an zu wenig gelesen hapert es nicht wirklich. Sondern eher an zu viel. Und viele "Teichbauen"-YouTube Videos. Und die meisten sind ziemlich unterschiedlich. Das verwirrt schon 
Hier im Forum habe ich auch viel gestöbert und fand auch eure Beiträge gut deshalb bin ich da.
Habe mir das ganze tatsächlich viel einfacher vorgestellt. Muss zugeben bis mitte August hatte ich eins: keine Ahnung von Teiche. Aber davon eine ganze Menge. Nun habe ich auch noch keine wirkliche Ahnung aber ein paar wenige Dinge sind mir nun bekannt.
Also, im August hatte ich gedacht - es wäre schön ein Teich direkt an der Terasse zu haben. Diese möchte ich auch gerne verlängern mit einer Holzterasse die ebenerdig ist und am Wasser endet. Bei einer Fahradtour durch unserem Wohnviertel habe ich ein Bagger entdeckt und spontan den Baggerfahrer gefragt ob er ein Loch im Garten baggern würde. Hat er dann auch gemacht und nun habe ich den Salat! 
Hm, wer A sagt muss nun auch B sagen 
Ein paar Tage nach dem Baggern bin in Urlaub gefahren und nun seit 3 Wochen versuche ich mich schlau zu machen was das Teichbauen betrifft.
Ich hatte eigentlich vor dieses Jahr die Grube richtig zu moderlieren, 500er Vlies und Teichfolie in ausreichender Menge ( 8x8m) drüber, das ganze mit Steine (Landschaftbeton geht nicht?) beschweren und im Frühling weiter machen. Also keine Pflanzen (bis auf die 2-3 die jetzt in einem Miniteich-Zinkwanne sind) und auch keine Fische rein stellen.
Damit würde ich nicht den ganzen Herbst und Winter ein Erdloch vor der Terrasse haben und könnte auch den Erdaushub wegbringen. Würde doch auch ein bisschen ordentlicher aussehen.
Ist das doch keine gute Idee?


----------



## Zacky (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hallo. Die Idee ist gut und du bekommst auch wieder Aufwind, wenn Du dir über ein paar Dinge vorher im Klaren bist...

Das Loch und die Terrasse bis ran an den Teich ist kein Problem, jedoch sollte die Auflagefläche (also die Platten oder was Du als Unterkonstruktion baust) von der Holzterrasse auch 30-40 cm von der Teichkante entfernt sein. Warum? Na weil du ja nur einen Sandboden bzw. ein Sandloch hast und keine Betonsteine oder so, die dem Druck der Terrasse und den darauf stehenden begeisterten Menschenmassen stand hält.

Wenn nur Goldfische oder andere __ Kleinfische in den Teich sollen, bedarf es trotz aller Vorischt einer entsprechenden Filterung. Da gibt es ja viele verschiedene Fertigfiltermodule die für deine Teichgröße und dem Besatz angemessen wären.

Vor der Folie sollte aber bedacht werden, ob du die Ansaugschläuche unter die Erde bringen kannst bzw. auch die Einläufe sollten unter Wasserline eingespeist werden. Warum unter Wasser? Ich würde Dir eine Leitung mit 2 Rückläufen empfehlen, wobei eine Leitung unter Wasser (so ca. 50 cm tief) in den Teich führt und ein 2.Rücklauf ggf. einen Bachlauf oder Wasserfall speist. Den oberirdischen Teichrücklauf sperrt man bei zunehmend sinkenden Temperaturen halt ab und trotz allem kann weiter gefiltert werden.

Willst du vielleicht sogar einen Bodenabaluf einbauen, der Dir den Dreck vom Boden aus dem Teich holt, muss der natürlich auch vorher eingebaut werden. Ein Bodenablauf ist kein Muss, aber ein wichtiger Helfer bei derTeichreinigung.

Das sind jetzt auch nur 2-3 Dinge die Du machen kannst - nicht musst - , die dann vor der Folie erledigt sein müssten. Folien verarbeiten sich auch bei sinkenden Temperaturen auch echt bescheiden schön, da sie noch steifer werden, als sie ohnehin schon sind.

Also, bitte nicht den Mut verlieren, denn das sind nur kleine DInge, die aber später eine große Wirkung haben. Und kosten wird das auch nicht die Welt. :smoki


----------



## LotP (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

noch mal zur folie:
mal gelesen, dass man pro seite ungefähr so rechnen kann: (jeweilige teichseitenlänge + (2x max. Tiefe)) * 120%
also bei 4 meter und 1,3m tiefe -> 6,6*1,2 -> 7,92

mit andern worten. 8m seitenlänge ist das absolute minimum. lieber sonst noch wo anders nach folie umschauen.


----------



## co.co (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hi,
nochmals danke für Eure Beiträge. Momentan habe ich nichts mehr gemacht außer versucht noch mehr Info einzuholen. Was mir nun tatsächlich Sorgen bereitet sind die steilen Wänden. Nun überlege ich mindestens die zur Terrasse mit Holz zu verschalen. 2 Pfosten 1m tief einbetonieren, Einfassungsbretter drauf - fertig.
Lohnt es sich bei NaturaGart so ein fertig Teich (Packet mit Folie in L-Form, Uferpflanzen, Teichsaat und Anleitung) zu kaufen?
Sicher finde ich hier auch Anregungen wie man steile Wände gegen verrutschen absichert, muss nur noch ein bisschen stöbern.

Gruß


----------



## co.co (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

@Zacky - ich habe mir soeben deine Bilder vom Schwimmteich angeschaut. Klasse! 
Hm, soll ich doch meine Planung ändern?...


----------



## co.co (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hallo,

nun sind wieder ein paar Tage vorbei und es hat sich nichts getan was die Teichgrube betrifft. Da zwischen meine lose verlegte Steinterrasse und die ca. 1 bis 1,2 m tiefe steile Teichwand nur ca. 60 cm sind bin ich immer noch am Grübeln wie ich das am besten gegen Abrutschen sichern soll. Auf diese 60cm soll ja eine Holzterrasse noch drauf. Habe Karstens Vorgehen angeschaut. Aber ganz begriffen habe ich es nicht. Wie soll ich den Spritzbeton aufbringen? Die Armierung würde ich aus Gabionendraht (habe was übrig) fixiert durch 1m lange Gewindestangen erstellen.
Oder vielleicht eine kleine Mauer aus Pflanzsteine erstellen. Geht die Folie dann nicht kaputt trotz Vlies?
Habt ihr dies Bezüglich Vorschläge? Ich möchte nicht dass in 1-2 Jahren die "darauf stehenden begeisterten Menschenmassen"  ein ungewolltes Bad nehmen :shock


Gruß
Coco


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hi

Wenn da 900er Vlies drunter ist, passiert der Folie nichts mehr. Wie steil fällt der Hang ab, sind Zwischenstufen eingebaut...
Du musst auch bedenken, dass das Wasser nachher wieder dagegen drückt. Den Wasserdruck darf man nicht unterschätzen wenn man zb einen Damm baut. Das trifft natürlich auch auf dein Vorhaben zu. Kannst du vielleicht ne Maßstabsgetreue Zeichnung einstellen? Dann könnte man sich das etwas genauer vorstellen. Erfahrungsgemäß ist das auf Fotos nicht so einfach.

Grüße Michael


----------



## burki (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Coco
> Ich würde die Wände noch steiler machen
> ......
> Gruss Patrick




hallo

habe ich was verpasst - beim reinlesen ins thema teich?  :smoki wo bleiben die flachen zonen für die pflanzen, die sollen auch groß genug sein?
Die folie ist sichtbar und uv strahlung ausgesetzt... also ufermatte kaufen..... wenn hätte ich versucht den teich größer zu machen um steilwände zu verhindern.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hallo Burki

Ich meinte so wie auf meiner Skizze ,das heist die Wände der einzelnen Stufen steiler und keine Schräge zwischen den Stufen.....

Gruss Patrick


----------



## burki (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

achso

trotzdem sollte dann die nackte folie gegen die sonne geschützt werden.

ich würde es nicht machen, finde es natürlicher wenn es flach abfällt und sich das subtrat drauf hält und bewächst. klar muss man dann abstriche mit der tiefe machen bzw. größer bauen, wenns geht.


----------



## co.co (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hi,

@Michael der 2. - die Teichwand an der Terrasse soll Senkrecht, ohne Abstufung sein und ca. 1m tief.Ich werde versuchen demnächst eine maßstab Zeichnung zu machen.
@Patrick - So habe ich das auch vor zu erstellen für die anderen Teichufer. Nochmals danke für die Skizze.
@Burki - Auf der Terrassenseite kann ich eh keine Abstufung mehr machen da Loch bereits gebuddelt und daher kein Platz mehr.

also, direkt an der Terrasse soll die Teichwand ganz steil sein und da kommen auch keine Pflanzen- dann kann ich drauf sitzen und die Beine im Wasser baumeln lassen 
Ansonsten gibt es rundum eine Sumpfzone von ca 40 cm breit und 20 cm tief. An der rechten Seite kommt noch eine Abstufung von ca 50 cm und seitlich der Terrasse gibts nochmal zwei ca 50cm breite Abstufungen. Gegenüber der Terrasse, am Teichrand hätten wir gerne einen kleinen Bach. Der wird modeliert aus den Erdaushub. Direkt an der Terrasse dachte ich die Teichfolie mit irgendwelche Matten (Ufermatte, Böschungsmatte, Kunstrasen ??) zu kaschieren.

Gruß
Coco


----------



## burki (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

hallo coco

das hört sich so gut an. bin sehr gespannt, bitte schön bilder machen.
wichtig ist wirklich sichtbare folie zu verdecken.


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hi Coco

Also wenn das wirklich so ne "Teichwand" wird, musst du da auf jeden Fall was machen
- Betonmauer einschalen und ausgießen
- die von dir bereits erwähnten Pflanzsteine ausbetonieren

Das Ganze ruhig etwas tiefer als der Teichgrund und ich würde schätzen auf beiden Seiten einen Meter überstehend, als der Teich breit ist. Natürlich an diesen Stellen nicht über Mutterboden. Besser etwas stabiler. Dann hat die Mauer im Erdreich halt und sie kann nicht umstürzen, da sie breiter ist, als der Teich.
Das Wasser stellt ja einen etwas ausgleichenden Druck her aber bedenken sollte man schon, dass man ja auch mal das Wasser auslassen muss und in den Teich klettert. Von solchen Steilhägen sind schon viele Leute begraben worden, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick nicht sehr tief erscheint...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Kolja (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hallo Coco,

ich habe mir deine Bilder noch mal angeschaut. Du hast doch einen gewachsenen, steinig-lehmigen Boden, keinen Sand. Sehe ich das richtig? Wenn du an der Terasse die Wand zwar steil aber nicht 90 Grad hast, hätte ich da nicht solche Bedenken. Wenn du eine Holzterrasse bauen möchtest, so brauchst du doch auch eine Unterkonstruktion, die die Last verteilt. Also keine Terassenkantensteine direkt am Teich die auf die Kante drücken.
Ich habe ja noch keine Holzterrasse gebaut, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, hier im Forum gelesen zu haben, dass in diesem Bereich unbedingt betoniert werden muss.


----------



## co.co (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Meinungen zu ausgebuddeltes Teichloch*

Hallo Leute, bin wieder da. Mein Teich der schon längst fertig seien sollte, ist noch in Arbeit. Ausreden gibt es viele ... 
Nun möchte ich ihn doch fertig stellen. Ich habe noch fragen an euch. Undzwar geht es um den innen "Wulst". Der ist da um den Substrat ( geplannt gewaschener Sand) zu verhindern in die Tiefe zu rutschen. Dieser Wulst würde ich mit Ufermatte bedecken. Sowie den Rand auch. Hinter dem Aussenrand werden Granitpflastersteine gelegt. 
 Bevor ich noch Wasser rein lasse ( etwa 15cm) würde ich gerne eure Meinung dazu lesen.


----------

